# TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif! *Update*



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif! *Update**

Der Hersteller *"TDK" *hat auf der IT-Messe _Ceatec_ in Japan, der Öffentlichkeit eine *optische Disk mit 1TB (1000GB) Speichervolumen* präsentiert.

TDK ist kein unbekannter Name auf dem Datenträgermarkt. Produziert werden heute u.a. Leseköpfe für Festplatten, hier ist das Unternehmen *Weltmarktführer*, sowie CDs, DVDs, Tonbänder, Speicherkarten. In den 1980er und 1990er Jahren war das Unternehmen der Öffentlichkeit vor allem durch sein Angebot an Compact Cassetten ein Begriff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit "TDK" diese Kapazität erreichen konnte, wurde extra ein *Layer* entwickelt, auf den *32 GB* geschrieben werden können. Da dieser *beidseitig* mit Daten versorgt werden kann, verdoppelt sich die Speicherkapazität dementsprechend. Auch ist es "TDK" gelungen, das *16 Layer* in einer *einzelnen Disk* geschichtet werden konnten. 

Ebenso wurden fast die gleichen *Materialien* verwendet, die auch bei den heutigen *Blu-Rays* zum Einsatz kommen. Dadurch ist auch die *Haltbarkeit* der Disk ebensohoch wie bei einer Blu-Ray-Disk. Die Lebensdauer einer Blu-Ray beträgt ca. *30 bis 50 Jahre* (Angaben der Industrie). Zum Vergleich: Lebensdauer einer DVD; ca. 10 Jahre.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Disk in der Mitte!)​ 
Laut "TDK" stellt die Entwicklung entsprechender Laufwerke für die Industrie ebenfalls kein Problem dar. Es können nämlich die herkömlichen *Blu-Ray-Laser* verwendet werden, um die Daten abzurufen.
Die *Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit* sind mit einer Blu-Ray vergleichbar. D.h. die maximale Schreibgeschwindigkeit liegt bei Blu-Rays bei 12x. 

Leider weiß man noch nicht, ob zum Beschreiben ein extra Brenner von Nöten sein wird. Zum lesen reicht ja, wie oben bereits erwähnt ein Blu-Ray-Laser. 

Die neue optische Disc mit 1,0 TB Speichervolumen ist *serienreif* und wird wohl demnächst in den ersten Bereichen zum Einsatz kommen. (Firmen)

Eine Veröffentlichung für den Endkunden/Mainstream-Markt ist aber bisher noch nicht geplant.

Auch gibt es bis jetzt noch keine Angaben zu den Preisen der Disks oder zu Laufwerken. 

*Update 15.10.2010:*

Laut einen Sprecher von TDK wird die Disk in nächster Zeit *kein Massenprodukt* werden.
Die Disk kann zwar mit einem *Blu-Ray-Laser* gelesen werden, entspricht jedoch nicht den *Blu-ray-Spezifikationen*. Laut diesen darf eine Datenschicht nur *100 μm* dick sein. Die Disk von TDK hat jedoch *260 μm*.

Die *Fehlerraten* sind laut TDK ansonsten durchaus *niedrig* genug für ein Massenprodukt. Der Hersteller hofft, die Disk später am Markt eventuell als *eigenes Medium* für *Videoaufzeichnungen* vermarkten zu können.


Gruß
Pain

Quelle: Hardwareluxx - TDK entwickelt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität
TDK Blu-ray mit 1 TB Speicher - News Hartware.net


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Ich hab davon schon früher gehört, aber hab mich nicht näher damit befasst.
Ich finds enorm, welche datenmenge auf eine Disk passt. Aber mir stellt sich die frage, ob man die Disks auch mit herkömmlichen Blu-Ray-Lasern beschreiben kann? davon wird nämlich nix gesagt


----------



## Seven (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Wow... Nicht schlecht! Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch was so eine Disk kostet.

@ Davin's Theorie: Ich glaube nicht. Ich finde das die 1TB Disk einen größeren Durchmesser hat. zumindest sieht es so aus.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



> Aber mir stellt sich die frage, ob man die Disks auch mit herkömmlichen Blu-Ray-Lasern beschreiben kann? davon wird nämlich nix gesagt


 
Das ist eine gute Frage! Wenn das so ist, dann dürfen die ordentlich Gas geben mit dem entwickeln. Die Blu-Ray-Brenner sind ja noch nicht besonders schnell.


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Aber es wäre trotzdem super, wenn man diese Disks auch mit dem Aktuellen beschreiben könnte. Das wäre ein grund für mich, über ein Blu-Rayl-Laufwerk nachzudenken...


----------



## Seven (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Wer weiß ob überhaupt darüber nachgedacht wird:



> Eine Veröffentlichung für den Endkunden/Mainstream-Markt ist aber bisher noch nicht geplant.


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Hm... stimmt auch wieder. Aber das wäre bestimmt eine, nicht gerade kleine, einnahmequelle, die sich TDK bestimmt nicht entgehen lassen würde


----------



## Seven (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Sehe ich nicht anders. 

Die Dinger wären nämlich für mich nun doch ein Grund ein BD-Laufwerk zu kaufen. Noch bin ich am zögern...


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Genauso geht es mir ja auch. und da draußen gibts bestimmt noch mehr in unserer situation


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Schöne Fortschritte!

Aber mir stellt sich ein wenig die frage des Sinns. Ich bin nicht mal auf BR um gestiegen, da ich einfach nichts mehr brenne.

Festplatten und Sticks sind so billig und haben den Vorteil einfach mehrfach verwendbar zu sein.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Das schon! Aber als CD fürs Auto wäre es was feines!


----------



## GaAm3r (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Da haste gleich 50.000 Lieder zum hören


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Für Autoradios mit Touchscreen sicher nicht verkehrt!


----------



## Rizzard (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber mir stellt sich ein wenig die frage des Sinns. Ich bin nicht mal auf BR um gestiegen, da ich einfach nichts mehr brenne.
> 
> Festplatten und Sticks sind so billig und haben den Vorteil einfach mehrfach verwendbar zu sein.


 
Ich habe auch schon seit Jahren nichts mehr gebrannt, da USB-Sticks mittlerweile so billig sind und man keine Disk verschwenden muss.

Im Spielebereich könnte man auf größere Disks natürlich künfitg mehr drauf packen. Aber mit dem neuen DLC-Trend wird ja eigentlich alles im kleiner.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

@ Blizzard23

Das klingt durchaus logisch. Ein Freak wie ich, denkt da aber eher an eine andere Nutzung der Disk. 

z.b. Matrix 1-3 @ Extended + Full-HD + 3D-Format
Herr der Ringe 1-3 @ the same
Harry Potter-Reihe @ the same
The Fast and the Furious-Reihe @ the same
Für TV-Serien wäre das Ding auch perfekt!


----------



## Legacyy (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

ich finde das braucht kein mensch, nicht ma fürs autoradio. Dafür gibts ja die USB-Sticks mit 64 GB^^

@ *<<Painkiller>>

die filme sind ja alle nachträglich in 3D gerendert worden, wie gut ist denn der 3D Effekt?
*


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Keine Ahnung. Bis jetzt gibt es die noch nicht auf 3D. Es wäre aber eine Option. Das was ich bis jetzt von 3D im Kino bzw. TV gesehen habe, lässt aber hoffen. 

Star Wars kommt ja jetzt nochmal ins Kino mit 3D. Und zwar alle 6 Teile^^

Auf jeden Fall könnte man eine menge Must-Have-Seen-Movies auf eine solche Disk bekommen. Dazu noch dicke Bonusmaterial und ich wäre zufrieden.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Sehr interessant.

Ist das nicht eine Art HVD? Die Entwickler der HD DVD hatten doch einen Prototypen auf dieser Basis entwickelt, der auch 1 TB Kapazität hatte. Leider verloren sie den Kampf gegen die Blu-ray Disc, weshalb das ganze wohl nicht weiterverfolgt wurde.


----------



## bleifuß90 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Da haste gleich *50.000 *Lieder zum hören



50.000 Lieder passen bei mir auf ca. 250GB. So eine ansammlung braucht kein Mensch. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die GEMA da auch was drann verdinen will, wenn auch zu unrecht.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Für Autoradios mit Touchscreen sicher nicht verkehrt!



Maximal noch für umfassende Navi Software. aber auch da ist BlueRay noch mehr als ausreichend.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Im Spielebereich könnte man auf größere Disks natürlich künfitg mehr drauf packen. Aber mit dem neuen DLC-Trend wird ja eigentlich alles im kleiner.



Wobei doch grad mal eine DVD ausgereitzt wird... oder noch nichtmal... 
Warum schreinen alle nach 1TB wenn noch nichtmal das zehntel davon genutzt wird?

Solche Kapazitätet werden für Datensicherungen eingesetzt und nicht für Spiele.


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Für mich käms grad echt super, ich will Win7 installieren, aber ich hab nix, wo ich 2,5TB daten speichern kann 
Also doch mal bei freunden rumfragen, ob vllt jemand noch 3-4 platten übrig hat


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Dennoch fände ich es nicht verkeht, alles Star Wars-Teile in bester optischer Qualität auf einer Disk zu haben. Dann entfällt das lästige Disk wechseln.  

Des hat mich bei der Extended-Version von Herr der Ringe schon so genervt. Der Film war auf 2 DVD´s. -.- 

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen: Mit der Disk lässt sich einiges mehr anstellen, als nur bloße Datensicherung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Die Teile sind ja wie für's Backup gemacht!
Wenn die rauskommen, würde ich sie kaufen!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Aber da tut sich wieder die frage auf: kann man diese disks mit normalen Blu_ray lasern beschreiben oder muss man dafür exrta noch einen neuen brenner kaufen?!


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Ich denkmal da wird man einen extra Brenner brauchen. Nur das Lesen wird mit Blu-Ray möglich sein.


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Denk ich auch. aber ich hoffe, dass der preis für den brenner nicht zu hoch sein wird


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Wie lange wird es wohl dauern, so eine Scheibe mit den ersten Brennern zu beschreiben? 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Das ist auch noch etwas, was dann verbessert werden muss. man muss dann einfach schnellere, aber trotzdem sichere brenner produzieren. oder man kauft gleich ne presser für ein paar tausen Euronen


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> ... Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die GEMA da auch was drann verdinen will, wenn auch zu unrecht. ...


Was bitte will denn die GEMA?
Meine Scheiben sind so alt, daß nicht mal ein Kopierschutz drauf ist.
Von den meisten hab ich sogar noch die   LPs.
Und solange ich die privat verwende, kann mich die GEMA mal gern haben. 

At Topic: Der Artikel ist aber teilweise sehr "original" übernommen worden ... .


----------



## Geko (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Das klingt doch mal nach einer tollen Entwicklung.
Gerade als Backup Discs könnte man die gut verwenden, insofern die sich preislich nicht in hohen Regionen aufhalten.


----------



## bleifuß90 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dennoch fände ich es nicht verkeht, alles Star Wars-Teile in bester optischer Qualität auf einer Disk zu haben. Dann entfällt das lästige Disk wechseln.
> 
> Des hat mich bei der Extended-Version von Herr der Ringe schon so genervt. Der Film war auf 2 DVD´s. -.-
> 
> Grundsätzlich kann man sagen: Mit der Disk lässt sich einiges mehr anstellen, als nur bloße Datensicherung.



Nur das eine normale BlueRay schon gereicht hätte. Überleg doch mal gerade bei Filmen. 
z.B.: Alle Staffel einer Serie auf einer Disk plus unzählige Stunden Bonusmaterial. Vllt Sogar alles Staffeln von 2 oder mehr Serien. Naja alles schön und gut, jetzt benutzt sagen wir mal jemand die Disk als Fesperbrett. Die Disk ist unlesbar mit Kratzer übersäht. 100te von Euro futsch. Bei der DVD wäre es nur ein paar Folgen. Es gibt also nicht nur Sonnenseiten...



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Aber da tut sich wieder die frage auf:  kann man diese disks mit normalen Blu_ray lasern beschreiben oder muss  man dafür exrta noch einen neuen brenner kaufen?!



Ein BlueRay Laser und ein BlueRay Laufwerk sind zwei paar Stiefel. Sowie  ich das aus dem Text lese kann man mit den BlueRay Lasern die Disk  Lesen bzw. mit der Technologie der BlueRay Laser, aber wohl kaum mit  einen normalen BlueRay Laufwerk. Da wird mindestens ein Firmeware update  notwenig sein um den Brenner mit der 1TB Scheibe bekannt zu machen. Das  Teil hat ja immerhin 16-Layer die Doppelseitig beschreiben werden, dass  muss der Brenner erstmal Wissen. Ich denke aber das da intern ganz  andere Hardware verwerdet werden muss um die Disk zu Handeln. Also mal  nicht zu viel Hoffung machen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was bitte will denn die GEMA?
> Meine Scheiben sind so alt, daß nicht mal ein Kopierschutz drauf ist.
> Von den meisten hab ich sogar noch die   LPs.
> Und solange ich die privat verwende, kann mich die GEMA mal gern haben.
> ...



Tja die will mehr als du denkst. Auf jeden Rohling den du kaufst, jeden  Drucker / Scanner mit der du Urheberrechtlich geschüzte Werke  vervielfälltigen *könntest* und noch viele andere Dinge erhebt oder  versucht die GEMA Gebühren zu erheben. Normale Festplatten waren da  auch schon im Gespräch mit Summen von bis zu 1€ pro GB. Den Herren ist alles zuzutrauen.


Für Datensicherung und Backups aller Art ist die Disk perfekt. Preislich wird die auch nicht ganz billig sein. Ich glaub nicht das so ein Medium billiger wie Festplatten dieser Größenordung wird. Eher teurer plus teure Brenner um sie zu bespielen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



> Nur das eine normale BlueRay schon gereicht hätte. Überleg doch mal gerade bei Filmen.
> z.B.: Alle Staffel einer Serie auf einer Disk plus unzählige Stunden Bonusmaterial. Vllt Sogar alles Staffeln von 2 oder mehr Serien. Naja alles schön und gut, jetzt benutzt sagen wir mal jemand die Disk als Fesperbrett. Die Disk ist unlesbar mit Kratzer übersäht. 100te von Euro futsch. Bei der DVD wäre es nur ein paar Folgen. Es gibt also nicht nur Sonnenseiten...


 
Nein, das sicher nicht. Wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten. Da man aber noch keine Preise weiß, darf man seine Fantasie dochmal ein bisschen spielen lassen. 
Vorteile und Nachteile sind vorhanden, da geb ich dir recht!



> At Topic: Der Artikel ist aber teilweise sehr "original" übernommen worden ... .


Der war auch noch nicht ganz fertig. Hab noch einiges dazu geschrieben.


----------



## alm0st (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Ich frage mich: braucht man sowas überhaupt noch? Also, solche Disks im allgemeinen? Flashdatenträger sind zwar immer noch recht teuer, aber dafür sind diese ohne Laufwerk überall einsetzbar und besser wiederbeschreibbar. Und die Datenträgergröße wächst mittlerweile stetig weiter an. Zumal die Disks + entsprechende Hardware (sobald es welche dafür gibt) auf dem Konsumentenmarkt wohl auch erstmal sehr teuer einsteigen würde...

Also ich sehe die Zukunft portabler Datenträger in eher Flashdisks.


----------



## Special-Agent-J (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

also wenn die unter 50€ kosten dann hol ich mir paar stück wäre super für datensicherung, weil externe platte ist mir grad abgeraucht und naja da braucht man schon viele blue rays um 1tb zu sichern(bzw. komprimiert 700gib)


----------



## Pikus (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

aber für 50€ +  Brenner-Kosten kannst du dir auch eine externe platte kaufen


----------



## Hatuja (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Ich finde auch, dass Disks mit solchen Datenmengen (noch) unnötig sind.
Außerdem bringen solche Entwicklungen auch immer Nachteile mit sich.

Selbst die größten Spiele für die PS3 auf einer BluRay würden locker auf einen DVD5 Rohling passen, wenn sich die Entwickler mühe geben würden, ihren Programmcode zu optimieren, Texturen und Ton zu komprimieren. Und Optimierter Programmcode ist kleiner, brauch weniger Rechenzeit, was dann auch zu einer besseren Performance der Maschinen führen würde. Wenn ich daran Denke, was ich damals für komplexe und grafisch tolle Spiele auf meinem Amiga 500 gespielt habe, die auf eine oder auch mal 2 DD-Disketten gepasst haben... und das mit 7Mhz und einem halbem MB Ram... Damals habe die Entwickler sich noch mühe gegeben...

Back to Topic:
Im Text steht nur, dass der gleiche Laser wie bei der BluRay benutzt werden kann, meint also die Laserdiode. Ein Heutiger BluRay Laufwerk/Brenner wird niemals in der Lage sein, solch eine Disk zu lesen oder zu beschreiben.
Eine Neuentwicklung der Laufwerke wäre für die Hersteller dadurch günstiger und die Herstellung ebenfalls, weil sie für alle Laufwerke die gleichen Bauteile benutzen könnten.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Mir ist es als wäre es erst gestern gewesen als ich auf eine News zu neuen SSDs hier geschrieben habe das mir die wirklichen Neuerungen seit einiger Zeit fehlen - wo ich auch erwähnte das man von optischen Datenträgern garnichtsmehr gehört hat in letzter Zeit. Danke für die News! 

Mir persönlich ist diese Weiterentwicklung ganz recht, kann ich doch nie genug Speicher für meine Daten haben. Abzuwarten bleibt ob die Entwickler und Forscher es hinbekommen diese Datenmenge auf dem Speicher genügend schnell aufzuspielen und abzurufen!?!

Was bringt mir nämlich eine optische Disk mit dem Fassungsvermögen einer Festplatte wenn ich dafür einen gefühlten Tag vor dem PC sitzen muss und mit brennen beschäftigt bin. Wirklich sinnvoll wird es wenn die Techniken auf SSD-Niveau oder gerne auch schneller agieren können! Ausserdem sind hier ja offensichtlich die 1000GB die Anfangsmarke der Entwicklung, als die ganzen theoretischen Daten damals schon durchs Netz geflogen sind war die Rede von ettlichen 1000GB die auf so einem optischen Datenträger Platz finden sollen in einer späteren Ausbaustufe. Das gepaart mit konkurenzfähigen Zugriffszeiten beim lesen und schreiben wäre dann natürlich eine echte Alternative zur SSD und hoffentlich wesentlich günstiger zu produzieren - im Prinzip kann man ja fast beliebig viele solche optischen Discs ohne grossen Aufwand erstellen wenn man über die Technik verfügt. Ähnlich aufwendige Produktionen wie für die SSD-Bausteine braucht man ja hier nicht hoffe ich auch wenn sicher einiges mehr dahinter steckt... sonst hätten es die "Schweizer" ja längst erfunden. 

Ach, ich fang schon wieder zu träumen an aber für mich ist es definitiv die positivste Nachricht heute. Endlich kommt mal wieder Wind aus einer anderen Richtung in den technologischen Fortschritt.


----------



## PixelSign (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

ich seh nur auf zukünftige filme bezogen große vorteile oder fortschritte bei diesen riesigen datenmengen. full hd ist im grunde genommen nicht der hit was filmqualität angeht. wenn aber in zukunft die auflösungen der filme verdoppelt oder sonstwas werden, dann brauchen wir ein vielfaches der speicherkapazität einer normalen blu-ray.
für die speicherung von daten spielen ja (aus meiner sicht) schon länger optische datenträger keine große rolle mehr. der prozess ist nunmal zu langsam und umständlich. da sind besonders die flashspeicher (die in naher zukunft hoffentlich mehr und mehr einzug halten) eine interessante alternative.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



PixelSign schrieb:


> ich seh nur auf zukünftige filme bezogen große vorteile oder fortschritte bei diesen riesigen datenmengen. full hd ist im grunde genommen nicht der hit was filmqualität angeht. wenn aber in zukunft die auflösungen der filme verdoppelt oder sonstwas werden, dann brauchen wir ein vielfaches der speicherkapazität einer normalen blu-ray.
> für die speicherung von daten spielen ja (aus meiner sicht) schon länger optische datenträger keine große rolle mehr. der prozess ist nunmal zu langsam und umständlich. da sind besonders die flashspeicher (die in naher zukunft hoffentlich mehr und mehr einzug halten) eine interessante alternative.


 

Seh ich genau so. Vorallem wenn die Filme im Uncut ca. 1h länger sind, hat sowas einen imensen Vorteil. Ich will hier nochmals Star Wars nennen. Alle Filme + Bonusmaterial @ bester Qualität auf einer Disk.


----------



## zøtac (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Wtf, Blue-ray mit 1TB Speicher? oO
Da könnt ja meine ganze Musik drauf passen :S
Würd ich schon als Fortschritt bezeichnen, aber im Zeitalter wo HDD's 45€ pro TB kosten find ich das irgentwie unnnötig
Und für so Mega-Filme reicht nen ~50GB Datenträger auch völlig...


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

@ zotac

Kommt natürlich auf die Preise der Disks an.  Aber mal sehen ob das Teil jemals im Endkundemarkt ankommt.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*



PixelSign schrieb:


> für die speicherung von daten spielen ja (aus meiner sicht) schon länger optische datenträger keine große rolle mehr. der prozess ist nunmal zu langsam und umständlich.



Hi PixelSign! 

Mich würde interessieren warum das so sein muss... ich meine es spricht ja nichts dagegen das man ein effizienteres Lese- und Schreibverfahren erfindet was z.B. mit Flashspeicher konkurieren kann oder?  Bisher war es halt vermutlich einfach nicht notwendig aber wer weiss schon was morgen ist? 

Ich hoffe immernoch das man vlt. durch den parallelen Einsatz mehrerer Laser in einem Gerät spitzen Übertragungswerte erreichen kann und so das vlt. doch wieder zur Debatte steht.  Ich würde das Thema optische Medien auf jeden Fall nicht gleich komplett abschreiben, denke nämlich nicht das es in absehbarer Zeit etwas gibt das in der Theorie und im Idealfall mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit mithalten kann. 

Aber ich kenn mich da leider zu wenig aus um konkrete Aussagen zu treffen was möglich ist und was nicht, vieleicht weiss hier ja einer mehr!?! 

LG


----------



## NCphalon (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Naja, wenn die Dinger weniger kosten als 1TB Platten wär das ma was schönes für Backups.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Genau, wer braucht sowas ??


----------



## ATB (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Ich lese hier nur von "wer braucht das?". Diese Diskform währe das sicherste Speichermedium, da optische Speicher nicht ESD-empfindlich sind und kein Virus die Datenmenge überschreiben kann.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

@ DerMarodeur

Dein Beitrag macht wenigstens Sinn.  

Als vor Jahren die Diskussion mit den riesigen optischen Medien schonmal aufkam (damals theoretischer) hiess es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, man experementiere auch mit Datenträgern die den Zustand der Teilchen auch beliebig oft ändern können wenn sie mit einem bestimmten Laser bestrahlt werden und so wäre es vmtl auch wieder möglich das ein Virus Daten verändert oder löscht. Wäre halt dann mehr wie normaler Speicher zu gebrauchen aber es fehlt halt einfach noch an einem - SPEED 

Ob das ganze hier jetzt das Resultat aus dieser Forschung ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn ich es auch nicht gänzlich ausschliessen kann denn die Bilder sahen mehr aus wie ein Speicherkristall nicht wie eine Disc. War wohl vermutlich das hier: http://www.shortnews.de/id/165870/Holografischer-Speicherkristall-speichert-1-Terabyte


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Guten Morgen... 

Es gibt ein kleines Update bezüglich des Disk.

Laut einen Sprecher von TDK wird die Disk in nächster Zeit kein Massenprodukt werden.
Die Disk kann zwar mit einem Blu-Ray-Laser gelesen werden, entspricht jedoch nicht den Blu-ray-Spezifikationen. Laut diesen darf eine Datenschicht nur 100 μm dick sein. Die Disk von TDK hat jedoch 260 μm.

Die Fehlerraten sind laut TDK ansonsten durchaus niedrig genug für ein Massenprodukt. Der Hersteller hofft, die Disk später am Markt eventuell als eigenes Medium für Videoaufzeichnungen vermarkten zu können.

Gruß
Pain

Quelle: TDK Blu-ray mit 1 TB Speicher - News Hartware.net

PS: Wird auch auf der ersten Seite aktualisiert.


----------



## Pravasi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TDK bringt optische Disk mit 1 TB Kapazität! Serienreif!*

Ganz viele Daten bedeuten auch,mal der Einsatz als reines Backupmedium ausgenommen,ganz viel Benutzung. Ich müsste das Teil relativ oft im Laufwerk haben. 50 Filme gucken z.B. heisst dann auch alles 50 mal ins Laufwerk zu packen. Wenn ich da an einige Games denke die ich exessiv genutzt habe...Hat schon mal die eine oder andere CD den Geist aufgegeben!
Bei 640 GB Festplatte,2,5 Zoll für 60€,Tendenz fallend,bin ich zwar vom technischem Aspekt beeindruckt,aber als Benutzer wüsst ich nicht was damit zu tun.


----------

